# Power Carving - No Chisels required.



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats a great looking tool Karson. Are there any particular safety concerns?.


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't the foggiest idea of what it is and what it does but good luck with it buddy. Post a picture for me to see what it can do. I'm better with metal than I am with wood. Spent a lifetime installing metallic conduits and other electrical raceways. Bye for now Karson.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Karson, I have the StewMac base set up for a Dremmel. The Dremmel seems to have a sloppy bearing or something, and the bit 'flops around' a little. Is the Fordem pretty solid?


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've been wondering about this one since I posted my review of my Craftsman. Looks like a good carving tool. Thanx for the review.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice tool, you should be able able to do some great stuff with it.

The Dove inlays were terrific.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Rikkor. You have a flexible shaft and so what you are holding is a hand piece with a 3/8" shaft (like a speedometer cable) So you don't have all of the weight in your hand. like with a Dremell. I think that Dremell also sells a flexible shaft.

If you look at the picture of the #5200 model it might give you an idea. And you basically use dental type drills in the hand piece.

The only safety concerns that I'm aware of Grumpy would be a bit spinning at 18,000 rpm a few inches from your hands. You use Dental type drills for carving, There may be hundreds of different kinds.


----------



## jsylvan (Jun 14, 2009)

RIKKOR
I'm not sure if you are referring to the flexible shaft or the actual Dremel body itself, but I may be able to help and/or enlighten ;-}

Yes, the bearing in the Dremel is notoriously sloppy right out of the box. It's not the actual bearings but the housing that is not tight enough within the body of the tool. It's an easy fix though. Simply crack the body (just a few screws - easy to do.) then take a thin piece of plastic or even a piece of paper and give it a wrap around the bearing housing. A small piece of scotch tape holds it in place. Put it back together. It should fit nice and snug, but you shouldn't have to force it back together. Screw it all back together and it should work like a dream with absolutely no slop at all. IF there is still some play, just repeat the process with a thicker shim of paper/plastic or give it another wrap (or 1/2 a wrap) with the material you have already used the first go around. 
I believe a Google search will even locate step by step instructions of the process with pictures and everything. I have done this with every Dremel I have ever owned and NEVER had any problems. I know that it has been done by countless other folks as well and I have never heard of anyone having trouble with the fix. All you are doing is tightening up the fit. Nothing that rotates or heats up ever touches the shim. (So don't worry about it bursting into flames or anything ;-)
Hope this helps


----------



## Eye4one (Nov 8, 2013)

Has the Foredom turned out to be a good investment for power carving? I presume it takes practice to develop skills. Is it easy to become proficient?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've not been an active user of the tool. But it has plenty of power to carve through the materials.. I've used a Stew-Mac router base with it and been able to cut out inlays and insert them fairly accurately.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Karson, I bought one of those a while back and I agree that they are an impressive looking tool and I have read many good things that have been said about them. Unfortunately I have not had time yet to do anything with it but I am anxious to see what it can do. Thanks for the review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

